# speaking messin'around with Santa Fe steam.



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had bought the new Bachmann sound value Mogul 2-6-0 and realized the number was real incorrect for anything remotely resembling that little teakettle,besides the number 99% of the ATSF steamers were oil burners and the lettering B'mann used was the wrong size and the wrong color....its white not silver.
Soo" decided that a few changes were in need.

simple job really changed the lettering using a old set of Champ Santa Fe decals i had laying around then built a oil bunker to slip right in place of the stock coal load.
think it came out really nice....and gives this little steamer a rather husky look


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice detail on that engine.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

nice job how did you cut out the coal load & put in the oil bunker ??


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

nice thing is you need not cut the coal load out it simply pops out,held in by two small clips measured and score and snap the oil bunker sides and top from 15. styrene , used square styrene for supports around the edges.
see pictures. bunker slides right in....if you wish slide it out and reinstall the coal load any time you wish 
still need to add a vent pipe to the rear of the bunker oh and the oil filler hatch is a small pulley that i found in my scrap box.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice work on the loco there!! love it!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

thank you so much for the step by step with pics it is much appreciated


----------

